# BigPicture als maximiertes Fenster



## X-CosmicBlue (28. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich sagt der Titel schon, was ich möchte, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.
Es ist kein Problem den BigPicture-Modus als Vollbild zu starten. Oder als Fenster und dann manuell zu maximieren.
Aber bei jeder anderen Anwendung kann man halt das Fenster auch gleich vom Start weg maximiert anzeigen lassen.
Beim BigPicture-Modus bekomme ich das nicht hin.
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Rocky64 (31. Januar 2017)

ALT + ENTER auf Tastatur gleichzeitig drücken, um den Vollbildmodus auf Big Picture zu starten. Unter Einstellungen die Auflösung anpassen.

Software und Treiber aktuell ?

Steam's Big Picture mode - How To's - Wissensdatenbank - Steam Support


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (1. Februar 2017)

Rocky64 schrieb:


> ALT + ENTER auf Tastatur gleichzeitig drücken, um den Vollbildmodus auf Big Picture zu starten. Unter Einstellungen die Auflösung anpassen.
> 
> Software und Treiber aktuell ?
> 
> Steam's Big Picture mode - How To's - Wissensdatenbank - Steam Support


Da passiert bei mir nichts. Außerdem möchte ich ja nicht den Vollbildmodus starten, sondern ein maximiertes Fenster.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Februar 2017)

Gegenfrage: 
Weshalb unbedingt maximiertes Fenster und kein Vollbild?
Sag jetzt nicht wegen dem Wechsel von Anwendungen, denn das geht mit ALT+Tab auch so.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Februar 2017)

Spielt der Grund wirklich eine Rolle? Schneller Zugriff auf Taskleiste, auf Infotray, Steam-Fenster mal eben verschieben, um auf den Desktop zugreifen zu können...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Februar 2017)

Das hast du mit ALT+Tab genauso. Dauert genauso lang wie auf ein minimieren Button zu klicken bzw zu verschieben. O.o

Ansonsten gibt es glaube ich in den Settings eine Tastenkombi fürs allg. minimieren. 

Falls das für dich alles ungenügend ist, dann bleibt halt leider nur noch der normale Steam Modus. Da haste dann deinen gewünschten Fenster Modus.


----------

